# رائع برنامج حسابات ومخططات للطاقة الشمسية



## سمير شربك (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أحدث برنامج من أجل حسابات ودراسات الطاقة الشمسية :
أرفقت المانويل التعليمي للبرنامج وياريت تفتح الروابط لأنها منسوخة من إميلي 
والبرنامج عبارة عن ديمو 
والذي يستطيع الحصول على الأصل مساعدتنا بتنزيله في المنتدى خدمة لأخوتنا المهندسين 






http://www.solardesign.co.uk/software/tsol_expressV1.0R3.zip
http://www.solardesign.co.uk/software/pv_expressV3.0R2.zip

http://www.solardesign.co.uk/software/Site_Selector.pdf

والموقع :www.solardesign.co.uk

ومن لديه ملاحظة التعليق بها


----------



## سمير شربك (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط تعمل ويمكن الحصول على الديمو منها وكل المعلومات حول البرامج 
وسوف تشاهدون 
نتائج رسومات لدارة اللواقط مع المبادلات رائع جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

سمير شربك;1370444 قال:


> الروابط تعمل ويمكن الحصول على الديمو منها وكل المعلومات حول البرامج
> وسوف تشاهدون
> نتائج رسومات لدارة اللواقط مع المبادلات رائع جدا


 
الأخ م.سمير شربك 
جزاك الله خيرا .. جاري إستعراض البرنامج ..
بعد تنصيبه .. ولي عودة ..​ 
بارك الله فيك .. ووفقك لكل خير.​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (30 نوفمبر 2009)

أخ سمير جزاك الله ألف خير نزلت عندي الملفات.


----------



## abu zaid (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## sabrygad (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (10 ديسمبر 2009)

دكتور محمد انتظر رايك بالحصول على برنامج حسابات الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## hjawad (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد القداح (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## ربيع1 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا شي رائع


----------



## عيسى كامل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الل الخير


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

عيسى كامل قال:


> جزاك الل الخير


 بارك الله بك


----------



## abdelrhman86 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن كراك الرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمير شربك (28 سبتمبر 2010)

abdelrhman86 قال:


> ممكن كراك الرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر


 
الحقيقه راسلت الشركة الألمانيه ولكن أرسلوا لي عدة مرات demo


----------



## somars1s (12 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقك الله. برنامج رائع


----------



## hhtk7788 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

Look what I want!


----------



## jundi (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## zwbeaa (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور على التعب


----------



## nabe (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكل من استفاد من الطلاع على البرنامج


----------



## تمام سلامي (24 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## thaeribrahem (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ، وزادك ........


----------



## mafana (11 مايو 2011)

Merciiii


----------



## م شريفة (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ,,, برنامج رائع


----------



## abdullah sami (2 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خير اجا بوقتو البرنامج


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## telycom (4 ديسمبر 2015)

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------

